# A Pleasant Perm 300 ?



## Banjo (21 Jun 2015)

Recently did the "Rough diamond" 300 perm. Its a fabulous ride ,smooth roads ,an overdose of scenery and importantly for me not too tough .

I would like to do another 300 Perm ,can anyone recommend one for a full value rider who would struggle to complete a hilly 300 so definitely no AAA versions please.


----------



## Pikey (21 Jun 2015)

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread me thinks


----------



## Banjo (21 Jun 2015)

Pikey said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on this thread me thinks


Heart of England looks good but no perm version as far as I know.


----------



## mcshroom (21 Jun 2015)

If you like the route of the HoE, then why not ask the organiser if you could do the route as a DIY perm? It may be the reason there isn't a listed perm is that they struggle to find a 24hr control for one of the points.

I mean to do the Full Monty Perm at some point. I tried in 2013 but turned back after 80km of riding into the wind and pouring rain


----------



## Banjo (21 Jun 2015)

mcshroom said:


> If you like the route of the HoE, then why not ask the organiser if you could do the route as a DIY perm? It may be the reason there isn't a listed perm is that they struggle to find a 24hr control for one of the points.
> 
> I mean to do the Full Monty Perm at some point. I tried in 2013 but turned back after 80km of riding into the wind and pouring rain


Full Monty looks promising . Cheers


----------



## Banjo (22 Jun 2015)

looking at the logistics of it I am thinking now that a DIY starting close to home would be far easier/cheaper to organize.
May be able to add a 100 km loop to a DIY200 I have done previously.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (25 Jun 2015)

I did the Monty 300 as my 1st 300 back in 2012 when it was a calendar ride. Superb route, complete with a couple of heavy thunderstorms! A bit lumpy in the middle but nothing to worry about.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Jun 2015)

What is it about 300s? I did a DIY a couple of years ago, and it rained very heavily - all around me, but not on me. I got a bit of drizzle, but more than one town I stopped in were partially under water from heavy rains that missed me. So weird.

+1 for the DIY. If you have a GPS, you don't even need to worry about controls being open.


----------



## Siclo (27 Aug 2015)

mcshroom said:


> If you like the route of the HoE, then why not ask the organiser if you could do the route as a DIY perm? It may be the reason there isn't a listed perm is that they struggle to find a 24hr control for one of the points.
> 
> I mean to do the Full Monty Perm at some point. I tried in 2013 but turned back after 80km of riding into the wind and pouring rain


@mcshroom if you want a bed near the start and some company let me know.


----------



## contadino (4 Sep 2015)

Siclo said:


> @mcshroom if you want a bed near the start and some company let me know.



Blimey!


----------

